# SJR&P Operating Session on July 5th



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The SJR&P is holding an operating session on July 5th as part of the NMRA National Convention. Due to a few cancelations we have a few slots open and if you are in the Boston Area the early evening of the 5th and wish to join the session send me an email.

Stan Ames
SJRP Operations http://www.tttrains.com/sjrp/


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SJR&P Operating Session on July 5th*

How ironic that the NMRA would hold their national convention the exact same dates as the National Garden Railway Convention.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

BAGRS is doing the same thing on the west coast. It's not really surprising. The NGRC moves around the country so people don't necessarily feel like they _have_ to make plans to attend this particular year! I live only 6 hours away so I will be attending. I will miss next year's and will attend the 2011 one in Kansas City which is only 3 hours away. It would be more "ironic" if the NMRA had held their convention in Kansas City putting the two in the same region at the same time. There's only so much time in the summer for these activities.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The 2009 NMRA National Convention is now history and we are recovering from the event. It is indeed a shame that the Garden Railway convention was scheduled at he same time and hopefully the two groups can deconflict in the future.

Our railroad was busy with an Operating Session on Sunday, three buses on a layout tour on Tuesday and a birthday party that included running trains on Wednesday. Then Deb and I spent Thursday through Sunday at the train show. 

Some Photos follow

Stan Ames
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/


The folks on Bus A had a great time as most had never seen a railroad in a garden designed for operation.











The clouds darkened during Bus Bs visit but everyone still had a great time with lots of photos.











Bus C arrived in a downpour. We were amazed that despite the downpour everyone was in great spirits.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks as if everyone had a great, if somewhat damp, time! How was the convention?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Deconflict? Couldn't find that in my Websters.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan it looked busy! I can see why you two are tired! When I was there last , I had a blast operating! It must be real confusing with so many people asking questions ,while you're trying to get to you're destination! Thanks for posting the nice pics ! Sean


----------



## in2trains (Aug 15, 2013)

Stan, 

I will be in MA before, during and after the upcoming Labor Day weekend. We are traveling from northern Ohio to visit our daughter in North Adams. We will be going to Boston on Sunday to be there for the Red Sox game on Monday. Any chance we could stop by Sunday to see your railroad??? 

Bruce Bowie 
Huron, Ohio


----------

